# Any tried the Bee-O-Pac system........



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

for making comb honey??? We decided to give one super a try....supposed to give you Just finished putting together our last old timey basswood boxes for a shallow super..this new system looks like a major timesaver and the smaller size sections would likely sell better. We get soooo many requests for comb honey. Supposed to get 128--4 oz. sections in one medium super. Average retail $3. We have some really strong hives that should be able to work them. DEE


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

I have never tried either, but the grape vine gossip says the Ross Rounds are better and easier to get the bees to work than the bee-o-pac.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Also like the bee o pacs is the hogg system. At a 2005 bee conferance local fellow did a talk on this system and said it worked very well with his bees and less labor too.

 Al


----------

